# AR-15 101...Video



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt1099

Is it me, or is it extremely sexy to watch a cute girl operate an AR-15... or does it make a not so cute girl... well, cute.:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> :smt1099
> 
> Is it me, or is it extremely sexy to watch a cute girl operate an AR-15... or does it make a not so cute girl... well, cute.:watching:


Both.

That last AR that she was shooting was SWEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's my kind of lady. Pretty and shooter to boot.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not a cute girl but I can get phone numbers just holding an AR15. I was holding two while a customer was juggling between three of them one time and I thought another customer was going to pass out. LOL!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

... it "ain't" just you :smt077


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice scenery!


----------

